# Death of Peter O'Toole reported.



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

BBC has just broken the news. The most nominated actor never to win an Oscar. Peter O'Toole is best remembered for Lawrence of Arabia but also for a string of 60's and early 70's films - Lion in Winter, Becket, What's New Pussycat, Lord Jim, Casino Royale (1967). He will be missed.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I highly recommend the (cult?) classic The Stunt Man, probably my favorite film I've seen featuring O'Toole. 

Great actor.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Later in his career, The Last Emperor and Ratatouille (voice).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

He was excellent in The Lion in Winter - his portrayal as Henry II (one of two - the other opposite Richard Burton's Thomas Beckett), a king whose mere name could scare half the country to death yet suffered from the inner turmoil of being unable to totally bring to heel his ungrateful sons, was truly deserving of an Oscar to match the one won by Katharine Hepburn with her equally fine portrayal of the indomitable Queen Eleanor.

The last thing on TV I recall seeing him in was playing the title role in Keith Waterhouse's play, Jeffrey Bernard is Unwell - a performance was shown on TV in the 80s or 90s. Excellent stuff it was, too - he seemed to play the part with genuine relish.


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

He was indeed the grand man - The Ruling Class - one of my favorites.
and being a great fan of Conrad "Lord Jim" - a much underrated film.
His send up of himself(and Errol Flynn) in "My favorite Year" is one of the great comedies.

I won't really miss him - I have all his greatest movies on DVD to watch.
Sad that he won't be around anymore.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

RIP (the bloody characters!)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"The bar is open."

View attachment 30475


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Blancrocher said:


> I highly recommend the (cult?) classic *The Stunt Man*, probably my favorite film I've seen featuring O'Toole.
> 
> *Great actor*.


What a fine film. Thank you for mentioning. :tiphat:

R.I.P.P.O. :angel:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

David Lean's *Lawrence of Arabia*--a shot etched into memory.

View attachment 30478


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

A unique actor, I of course liked him in _Lawrence of Arabia _(a film which kindled my interest in film music early on as well, having Jarre's fine score). I think he was great opposite the ladies, a favourite is _How to Steal a Million_, with Audrey Hepburn in 1966, I quite like this comedy heist genre:


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I love a lot both Peter O'Toole and Audrey Hepburn. I was really sad to find out he left this world. In a way it is amazing he managed to survive with so many health problems. One of the last great actors…a legend.


----------

